# Standing Dead Spalted Pecan



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Started sawing on the standing dead pecan I got a few months back. WHEW I'm glad I decided to saw it now and not wait longer.....It stood dead a little longer than we'd realized, I'll loose some wood due to stage 3 of spalting...dried rot... in parts of it and solid as a rock in other. The main trunk cut at 10' long and a crotch....and a rotten center in part of it. I slabbed it in 8 qtr. bookmatching pieces and most 23" wide each board.
The second cut has a nice crotch section and about 7' in length..will be 22" at one end and 20" on the other. I got all trimmed and ready to final slab this evening.
I got my pics of the bookmatches on the other camera to download and will post later. 
Enjoy


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

very nice. cant wait for more pics


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Here's a few sawn close-up pics....and a link to my latest sawings of the bookmatches.
http://www.tsmfarms.com/new-and-hot-off-the-mill.html 

You may want to bookmark it on your computer to occasionally see my new cuts.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Pretty stuff. 
Looks like the live edges are mostly cut off. Am I right?
How are they sitting in m.c.?

And, yeah that's a good link to save.
But then again there's more on your site to peruse thru.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Yeah, it's got some live edge (actually more than pics show), but less than my usual....it had some soft edges and I made another cut to get firmer wood and almost goofed the live edge look. I started with a different goal in mind and got side tracked sawing/ trimming log and aligned on saw wrong....OUCH!!! BUT it opened my eyes to a better cut process...Praise the Lord!!!


----------



## JJJ hillbilly crafts (Feb 25, 2014)

Tennessee Tim said:


> Started sawing on the standing dead pecan I got a few months back. WHEW I'm glad I decided to saw it now and not wait longer.....It stood dead a little longer than we'd realized, I'll loose some wood due to stage 3 of spalting...dried rot... in parts of it and solid as a rock in other. The main trunk cut at 10' long and a crotch....and a rotten center in part of it. I slabbed it in 8 qtr. bookmatching pieces and most 23" wide each board.
> The second cut has a nice crotch section and about 7' in length..will be 22" at one end and 20" on the other. I got all trimmed and ready to final slab this evening.
> I got my pics of the bookmatches on the other camera to download and will post later.
> Enjoy


just wanted to say if I had a sawmill I'd do the same thing. I love the way you think. If it is solid I'll use it too, even if it shows some rot.


----------



## Post Oakie (Aug 20, 2013)

Another treasure from trash. Thanks for posting. You're right. Not much longer & you'd have a pile of mulch. Always good to see what you're up to!


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

Beautiful wood Tim.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks for the comments guys!! Sorry no pics lately either TOO COLD or playing catch-up in my construction business.


----------

